# Sailing - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Christopher Cross classic: this video covers the guitar part on the original studio track.....thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Strat


[video=youtube;GiXD_1OQ4ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiXD_1OQ4ts[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't taunt me.. it's -28C and my boat... she sleeps


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Always a great deconstruction of a tune. Thanks again.

Just curious, what type of video setup are you using? 

Cheers,

James


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

using a Sony camcorder and it's internal mic - thanks gentlemen for watching!

dale


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good stuff,...thanks Dale


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello sir....really appreciate you checking it out - hope all is good!

dale


----------

